# Verdacht des Computerbetrugs



## Unschuldig (9 September 2014)

Mir wurde dieses Forum von einem Freund empfohlen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin.

Im April dieses Jahres wurde ich als Zeuge Vorgeladen, jedoch ignorierte ich diese Vorladung dämlicherweise.

Jetzt wird gegen mich als Beschuldigter Ermittelt, und die Polizei hat mich heute morgen, mit einem Beschluss zur Durchsuchung der Wohnung, aus dem Bett geklingelt.

Es wurden 1 PC sowie 1 Laptop und mein Handy sichergestellt.

Mir wird vorgeworfen 3 Spiele bei der Plattform Steam, mit einem gehackten Clickandbuy Konto, gekauft zu haben.
Die Polizei hat die IP die verwendet wurde ermittelt, welche einem vServer gehört den ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gemietet hatte.

Diesen vServer habe ich jedoch an eine Person "weitervermitet", von der ich jedoch leider nur den Skype Account sowie einen Forum Account habe.

Mir wurde auch gesagt das ich jetzt nochmal als Beschuldigter Vorgeladen werde.

Kann ich diesen Termin wahrnehmen um die Person, welche ich den vServer "vermietet" habe zu belasten?

Über den Skype Account, das Foren Profil sowie die IP mit der er auf den vServer zugegriefen hat, sollte seine Identität ja für die Polizei ermittelbar sein.
Auch könnte diese die IP des Steam Kontos überprüfen, bzw. die E-Mail, welche ebenfalls zum Täter führen sollte.

Kann ich das bei dem Termin so erklären, und wird dann auch in diese Richtung ermittelt, oder habe ich diese Möglichkeit mit der nicht Wahrnehmung der Vorladung als Zeuge verspielt.

Natürlich könnte ich mir auch einen Anwalt nehmen, da ich jedoch erst 20 Jahre alt bin und aktuell arbeitslos bin, weiß ich nicht wie ich die Kosten für diesen aufbringen soll.


----------



## BenTigger (9 September 2014)

Wir können/dürfen dir dazu keinerlei Auskunft geben, da dies dann in einer persönlichen Rechtsberatun enden würde. 
Dies ist jedoch nur Anwälten erlaubt und du musst dann dazu einen aufsuchen.
Was wir dir sagen dürfen ist, dass für deine Fälle eine sogenannte Prozesskostenhilfe gewährt wird, wenn du das Geld nicht selbst aufbringen kannst.
Diese must du beim Amtsgericht beantragen und dort deine Finanzunterlagen mitbringen.


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2014)

Das was ich Dir sage ist sinngemäß das gleich was Dir Tigger schon geschrieben hat, nur eine kleine Spur deutlicher ...

Beweg Deinen Hintern turboblitzeschnelle zum Anwalt!
Besser gestern als heute. 
Das mit der Prozeßkostenhilfe wird Dir der Anwalt dann auch erklären. Du mußt es ihm nur als allererstes sagen bevor Du mit ihm in die Beratung einsteigst.
Ohne Anwalt reißen die Dir den Arsch auf bis zum Hals.
Und daß das eine komplett bescheuerte Idee war Deinen Kopf für jemand wildfremden in die Schlinge zu stecken und das ganze ohne Vertrag muß ich Dir glaube ich nicht mehr erklären.
Was glaubst Du denn warum der das nicht auf seinen Namen gemacht hat?


----------



## Goblin (9 September 2014)

> dass für deine Fälle eine sogenannte Prozesskostenhilfe gewährt wird



Geht glaube ich nur im Zivilrecht ?!


----------



## BenTigger (9 September 2014)

Mag sein, dann wird ihm ein Pflichtanwalt gestellt..


----------



## Antiscammer (9 September 2014)

Die wirklich waghalsige Aktion, einen vServer-Account an eine völlig unbekannte Person zu "vermieten", lasse ich mal jetzt außen vor. Da ist eigentlich jedes Wort zuviel.

Ob man die Identität dieser Person jetzt überhaupt feststellen kann, das steht mal ganz schwer dahin. 

Falls Dir das noch nicht bekannt war: die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wurde durch Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts im März 2010 gekippt. Seitdem speichern die Provider in Deutschland die Logdaten zu den IP-Adressen höchstens für 7 Tage (z.B. bei T-Online), es gibt aber auch Provider, die gar nicht speichern.

Kurzum: wenn er den Skype-Account jetzt nicht mehr nutzt bzw. die letzte Nutzung mehr als 7 Tage her ist, dann wird wohl niemand mehr feststellen können, wer unter der betreffenden dynamischen IP-Adresse zu dem Zeitpunkt X im Netz war.

Wenn er auch nur halbwegs geschickt ist, dann hat er den Skype-Account mit einer Wegwerf-Mailadresse eingerichtet, dessen Account er tunlichst ebenfalls nicht mehr nutzt.

Es ist also gut möglich, dass der Täter jetzt nicht mehr feststellbar ist.

Solche Überlegungen sollte man besser anstellen, bevor man Serverdaten an Unbekannte herausgibt.

Anwaltliche Beratung ist dringend zu empfehlen.


----------



## Heiko (10 September 2014)

Ich kann mich den Worten von Antiscammer nur anschließen!


----------



## Teleton (10 September 2014)

Einen Termin als Beschuldigter sollte man nie wahrnehmen. Alles was man da sagen könnte kann man auch später noch über seinen Anwalt zur Akte reichen. Frühes Reden hat keinen Vorteil führt aber häufig dazu, dass sich die Betroffenen um Kopf und Kragen reden.

Prozesskostenhilfe/Beratungshilfe ist im Strafrecht beschränkt auf eine Beratung (für die ein Anwalt knapp 40,- Euro erhält, entsprechend wird seine Begeisterung über ein solches Mandant sein).

Pflichtverteidigung gibt es nur bei Taten mit heftiger Strafandrohung, soweit ich mich erinnere 1 Jahr zu erwartender Strafe.

Trotzdem solltest Du um mit blauem Auge davonzukommen einen Anwalt einschalten. Versuch ggf. einen Batzen Geld aufzutreiben und den Rest in Raten zu zahlen. Du mußt mit Kosten um die 600-1000 Euro rechnen, möglicherweise kann man ja eine bessere Honorarabrede treffen.


----------

